# Egyptian Long eared hogs



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi all
after a couple of enquiries regarding registering Egyptian long eared ive decided to set up a registry.
this is run exactly the same way as the pygmy hog reg.
anyone wanting to register individuals of litters can now do so through my site
Freewbs.com

you dont hear them mentioned as much as the APH and it would be nice to see a few more out there


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Great idea! and link is wrong in OP: victory:


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

ooppss

HedgeBottom Hedgehogs - Home


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi
I'd love to register my Egyptian but I don't know her history as I am her third home (at least). Does that matter?
Thanks


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

no doesnt matter at all, when your filling in the form just give as much info as possible in the additional info box.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Great. Will do. Thanks, its a great idea.


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

bump up for anyone interesterd:2thumb:


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

registries have started coming in now:2thumb:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

thats good news Faith


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

morning bump


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

Ill do this later Iv had my hog for years now, not nasty but he isnt friendly. Will randomly bite you.lol. I love him thou

got him at a reptile show in doncaster.


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

morning bump up


----------

